

Android job openings overtake iPhone for first time - muhfuhkuh
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/221384/android_skills_outshine_iphone_expertise_in_developer_hiring.html

======
edge17
_"The huge growth that Google's Android platform has experienced during the
past year creates a big opportunity for developers," wrote PayPal developer
Naveed Anwar in a company blog. "We see it every day with the submissions
using our platform. That's why we decided to put our money where our mouth is
and make the theme to our next challenge Android mobile apps."

With prizes totalling $50,000, PayPal seeks Android mobile apps that leverage
PayPal's technologies for mobile payments._

Do they not know what a good day on iOS is worth? It is certainly more than
50k.

This article isn't news, it's carefully placed PR, probably from Dice.com.

